# ...Nerite keeps escaping from tank



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

So recently I bought nerites 3 - just perf since I have 3 tanks and my boys each get a new tank mate. Anyway, the other 2 are adjusting quite well but the one in Hiko's tank keeps escaping. I'm home for some days now so I've always caught the snail but it's small enough to fit through the small lid space at the top of the tank.

I'm not sure what else to add to discourage this...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Does you tank have a plastic rim? Mine can't get over that. 

Anyway, you can try covering the top with cling-film. It'll also keep in the warm moist air Betta like.

Craft mesh is another idea, especially if he only escapes from one part of the tank.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

No it's not a plastic rim, but it does come with a glass rim that has 1~1 1/2in space. 

How long can the cling film stay on the tank? I'm kinda worried if the tank will get enough air... Mine doesn't have a filter...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The film can stay on for days. They don't breath that much air. (Look at the air in those shipping bags which work for days.) If you feed daily or every other day, the air gets replenished. 

I'm still trying to figure out why your snail wants out.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I've seen Hiko take a few lunges at the snail. I've been home for the past 3 days and I'm next to the fish all day. I haven't seen it happened in that time frame but I'm wondering if he's doing it while I sleep. I might have to separate them altogether... :/


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the parameters on your water? Nerites are particular about their water (especially since a lot of the ones in stores have been wild caught). My girl is a heavy set girl, she can manage to get up on the inside of the canopy but has never escaped. She's so top heavy she cannot manage acrylic tank walls. 

Perhaps, test your water first and then block off all access to escape. Nerites can survive for a freakish amount of time outside water but you don't want to take that chance.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't have a water test kit sadly. I keep up with my water changes + add water conditioner. The other two nerites are in similar set ups.

The tanks are planted though.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

*Plastic canvas*

Maybe try the plastic canvas, you can get sheets of this at Michaels craft store and it comes in many colors. Also, there might be a plant or decor in the tank that he is protesting.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't think we have a Michael's craft store in this country but I'll keep a plastic canvass in mind. Ugh. It's out again this morning but at least it's still on my TV stand not on the floor.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You can get craft mesh or plastic mesh in dollar stores, hardware and hobby stores too.


----------



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

since the snails breathe out of water im guessing your not putting the water all the way up to the rim...so you could put a bit of petroleum jelly where he gets out that will prevent it from getting out  hope that helps


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nerites are weird and will climb out occasionally. You have to be careful, because I had one that died like this. The water conditions could be perfect, yet they'll still do it. They're like fish that jump. If they can, they will. I would suggest putting something over any holes so that the snail cannot get out. You have the advantage because their shells inhibit what they can squeeze through.

I wouldn't go the petroleum jelly route. I'm not exactly sure on how it would react with the tank or if it would affect any of the inhabitants. I would imagine that if some got into the tank and a betta decided to eat it that it would get clogged up in their system.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it possible there is something different biologically about this particular tank? Is it newer, or for some reason growing less algae or biofilm? If so, maybe he/she is just looking for more food? 

You could try switching the snails around and see if this one still tries to climb out of a different tank. Then you'd know if this particular snail is just an explorer  or if he's not satisfied in just that one particular home.....

Good luck!


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

sammys14: No, my tanks aren't filled to the brim. I fill the tanks anywhere from 75-80% so the bettas have room to breathe too. 


Kiara1125: Yeah, I'm doing my best. I'm not sure what happened the first time but it was on the floor. The succeeding 2 times it was on the stand. I'd rather not think it fell off the first time and I'd love to avoid that happening again.


2muttz: Oh, that is indeed a good idea... I never thought about the snails having preferences like that... Hiko's has the most algae of the 3 tanks that's why I gave him the biggest of the 3 nerites. 

BTW, I'm getting some white dots on the side of Hiko's tank...


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't get better pics with my phone camera but it's those dots near the middle on the upper right quadrant.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I can't really tell from the picture ~ but it sure sounds like nerite eggs. Do they look like little white sesame seeds and stick to things??? That would be the them!!! Aren't they cute? They pop up in the strangest places ~ one of my nerites somehow manages to lay eggs on the other one's shell! They stick like glue and are hard to remove, but they seem to disolve/disappear on their own after a few days.

I ** think ** that usually snails only lay eggs if they are feeling well fed, and since you also say his tank has the most algae that would kind of support that. So maybe he's just a wanderer! You could try switching him over to another tank to see what he does anyway, I guess. Or try also to put him/her in with another nerite ~ maybe he's looking for company?? Anthing's possible I suppose.

I have nerites in all my tanks and none have ever tried to climb out, although there's spots where they could. So I have no real good advice. I guess snails can have their quirks just like folks....


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, they look like sesame seeds but very dried up. I figure she might've laid them there bec Hiko already lunges at her. 

She (?) was in a betta tank too at the store. They had a bunch of juvenile PK bettas and dozens of nerites. Will a single 2.5 gal be sufficient to support two nerites though?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nerites lay eggs on everything and usually takes a lot of scraping to get them off. Some fish will eat the eggs, others will not. The most important thing is that nerites cannot reproduce easily in captivity. They are born in brackish water and grow up in saltwater.

Nerites survive solely on algae and usually won't take algae wafers. They're like otos - they eat food quickly and once it's gone they adapt or die. They'll either take the algae wafers (which aren't that nutritious) or they'll die from starvation. So, in terms of food and not bioload (nerites have a small bioload), yes, two is too many nerites for a 2.5g. I usually keep one nerite per 5 gallons so they will have enough food.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard 1 nerite can keep 5gal tanks clean. Should I exchange her for a male then? 

Seller told me they lay eggs and will multiply in tanks. She definitely left out the salt-brackish water part.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

No; just keep her. You can't tell the genders of them. Besides, they can't reproduce because the eggs are most likely not fertile. Even in they were, they wouldn't hatch. If you don't want to see the eggs, then there's no point in keeping a snail in general.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

The eggs don't really bother me but it does bother me the snail is trying to escape all the time. Anyways, thanks for all the advice.


I'm not using cling wrap but I do have some leftover plastic for covering books. It'll do until I go shopping again this weekend.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I do believe snails are hermaphroditic. Any two will do. Is that true?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not all snails. Nerites are an exception, along with Mylasian Trumpet Snails.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I hear the nerites have different genders. If in the same tank and fed the same amount of food, the bigger ones are usually females.


----------

